
Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) - Uncle_Sam
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
======
dbanx
Just finished my upgrade, I must say it looks even more crisp than the
previous version. I'm liking it so far.

